# Fractured / broken rib, how long before I cycle again?



## naffa (12 Oct 2011)

As the title says I have a busted rib, I did it 2 weeks ago after coming off my bike hitting the towpath and then ending up fully submerged with my bike in the canal.

I'm still in frequent pain and taking pain killers, and still off work until next Friday at least.

So really how long should I leave it before getting in the saddle again?

I'm itching to get riding again but I dont want to aggravate the problem.

Thanks NAthan


----------



## HLaB (12 Oct 2011)

Speak to your doc, but when I bruised my rib early this year I had a few days off, then moved to the turbo for a week (where its easier to control how much I was pulling on the bars), then some gentle cycling and looking at my garmin connect log I got back serious cycling just less than a month later but occasionally now 11 weeks later there is still a niggle. I'm no medical expert but could only think a break would take longer.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2011)

When I cracked a rib after coming off the bike. I didn't ride for 2 weeks.
After that it was still a little painful but just got on with it.


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2011)

When you can tollerate the pain. I busted a few ribs on holiday last year, but was back on the bike after a week once returned to the UK. Couldn't get out of the saddle for a while though.


----------



## Fiona N (17 Oct 2011)

I cracked two ribs when I rolled the Windcheetah in northern California. Cycled the rest of the way to Seattle before having a rest. Used a lot of painkillers but mostly I just zoned it out after a couple of days as I couldn't do anything about it.


----------



## HLaB (17 Oct 2011)

fossyant said:


> When you can tollerate the pain. I busted a few ribs on holiday last year, but was back on the bike after a week once returned to the UK. Couldn't get out of the saddle for a while though.



A wee bit OT when I did my ribs in (just deep bruising though) I was delighted when the docs said you shouldn't strap them up and lie down to them. I was the same as you though a lot of climbing was done in the saddle.


----------



## snorri (17 Oct 2011)

HLaB said:


> I got back serious cycling just less than a month later but occasionally now 11 weeks later there is still a niggle. I'm no medical expert but could only think a break would take longer.



Yep, similar experience here, serious cycling is all I could manage at first as any laughter hurt like h**l until everything knitted together.


IGMC


----------



## naffa (18 Oct 2011)

Good news I've been back in the saddle since last Friday without any niggles from my ribs at all.  So really it was about 2.5 weeks all in all.

The problem I have now is that most of my confidence when riding along the canal towpaths has gone. I'm riding so slow I added 24 minutes onto my ride today just cause I was afraid of going in again.


----------



## cyberknight (19 Oct 2011)

Glad your ok !

I ripped the ligaments in the ribs last year and i was able to ride once it was not painful to breathe as i found once i was on the bike i was comfortable, as long as i kept in the saddle and did not try to put to much power down.
Be careful though and do not try to go to mad to fast as my injury has left it slightly weakened on that side so it can flare up if i do to much heavy lifting .


----------

